# Advice on fishing SGI? Will be there 1 1/2 weeks.



## bp472 (May 15, 2017)

Hey y'all. I'm going down to SGI this week from 5-18 to 5-27. I'm bring my 19' center console bay boat with me. I've never taken it in the bay or ocean before. Anybody have a fishing report from lately? Any tips on where to go would be awesome to. Going to be putting in at the bridge mostly maybe put in at the park a day or 2.


----------



## Railroader08 (May 16, 2017)

Following. We'll be there the first full week of June. Been in St. Joes bay but not Appalachicola Bay.


----------



## jaymax00 (May 16, 2017)

Pray the wind dies down. It has been bad here for a couple of weeks.


----------



## bp472 (May 16, 2017)

I was just looking at the forecast it looks windy as heck every day&#55357;&#56850;. Hopefully it changes.


----------



## jaymax00 (May 16, 2017)

That's been the story here for the last 4 weeks.


----------



## 95g atl (May 17, 2017)

Following too.

I just upgraded to a 19' center console and REALLY motivated to get down there SOONER than later.  (my 15' vhull was a death trap).

---Q:  winds over 10 mph aren't favorable for most of the smaller craft?  Experts, educate us please.  thx.


----------



## huntindawg (May 17, 2017)

In the bay, wind direction is more important than speed, within reason of course.   With a 19' boat, you should be able to find somewhere on the mainland side or the island side to duck out of the wind and catch a few fish.  Obviously, if it's out of the north to west, you'll want to be on the mainland side and opposite on the island side.  If it blows for an extended period out of the north and west, you'll probably want to run up to Lanark and put in there and fish those flats inside the reef.


----------



## mlbowfin (May 17, 2017)

If you are staying in the plantations, you can access the cut without a boat. I filled a cooler fishing there with a 1oz chrome RoosterTail with a self crimped wire leader. caught spanish macks, blues, reds, trout and even caught a dang flounder on it. I was doing alright using Gulp jerk shad in nuclear chicken on a jig head but that roostertail was a game changer!


----------



## nickel back (May 17, 2017)

bp472 said:


> Hey y'all. I'm going down to SGI this week from 5-18 to 5-27. I'm bring my 19' center console bay boat with me. I've never taken it in the bay or ocean before. Anybody have a fishing report from lately? Any tips on where to go would be awesome to. Going to be putting in at the bridge mostly maybe put in at the park a day or 2.



looks like you have my luck, the weather is not looking to good after the 19th


----------

